# temp sensor wires on ADC motor



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Those are typically a clicks-on type switch. It gives you a make or break contact for an idiot light.


----------



## davidmillin (Dec 14, 2013)

That makes it simple then. Thanks major


----------



## arklan (Dec 10, 2012)

i wanted to know about this too

and im assuming the temp sensor wires that turn on the idiot light run at pack voltage


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

arklan said:


> i wanted to know about this too
> 
> and im assuming the temp sensor wires that turn on the idiot light run at pack voltage


It is a switch.


----------



## davidmillin (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi Arklan. to make this work you need to connect 12v+ through a light then from the other wire of the light to one of the motor temp sensor wires then connect the other temp sensor wire to earth. The switch is normally open and will close when an overtemperature event occurs switching the light on. Alternatively you could connect the temp sensor wiring up to the wiring for a redundant dashboard light. ie engine temperature, oil pressure etc.

Hope this helps

David


----------



## davidmillin (Dec 14, 2013)

> and im assuming the temp sensor wires that turn on the idiot light run at pack voltage


No 12V not 144V


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

arklan said:


> i wanted to know about this too
> 
> and im assuming the temp sensor wires that turn on the idiot light run at pack voltage


It would definitely get you attention that way.


----------



## arklan (Dec 10, 2012)

extremely helpful
I dont think this info is written anywhere else
thanks guys


----------



## ndplume (May 31, 2010)

On the drawing for the motor, there is a little note that says :
"Thermal Sensor rating 120C, normally open.
Leads to extend Approx 10" from Frame Hole"
(for reference 120C = ~ 250F )

No mention on the switch ratings.

I wired a red LED on the dash to the motor switch, and then to ground. The LED is driven by 12V from the ignition switch thru 1K ohm resistor. 
(And I've never seen it come on, thank goodness)

Enjoy


----------

